# Tube Cuff Tool



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

While searching the web today, I ran across this tool. I am not sure if it would work for banding tubes for pseudo tapered tubes or not, but thought I'd pass this along. If it worked it seems that it would be easier than using pliers or hemostats. Which I have been practicing making pseudo tubes from some damaged Dankun 1842.









http://www.sherrilltree.com/rope/rope-tools/sherrilltree-blue-band-it-plier-tool-only

I am not sure if it is too big to fit the small tubes or not.

BTW it is a tool used for putting bands on ropes.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Looks similar to the tool used to put bands on bull balls. It makes me cringe.


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

LOL never banded a bull, but have castrated horses.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Yosemite Sam said:


> LOL never banded a bull, but have castrated horses.


Is it the same way? You use that evil looking tool to spread a tiny little o-ring than snap it around the top so they die and fall off?


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

I worked on a horse farm and we gelded the studs. We anesthetized the horse actually performed surgery and removed the testicles using an Emasculator tool. This tool cut and crushed the blood vessels and the cord to prevent hemorrhaging.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

You cruel *%*$#@'%&^'s!!!!


----------



## Bubba73 (May 2, 2016)

I actually have one of those. It is a castration tool. I used it to dock the tails on newborn Jack Russell pups. The ends, when all together, are probably too large to slip small diameter tubing over...but I haven't tried.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Used mine quite a few times on calves but prefer​using a sharp knife. That makes certain you get both nuts and they can be saved for Mountain Oysters for dinner.​


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

using my home made toole at 0 cost and I use them for cuffing without hassle.
Also the chinese tool is okay for merely 50c no need of bulky grips.









And for thinner bands I just use for double cuffing, using the same piece of tube.

Easy peasy

I posted elsewhere the image on how to use it...


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

The chinese tool









How to use it









And don't tell to anyone it works like a charm also for band, tubes and it's fast also without using any jig or tension.

Good isnt it?


----------

